# Schauinsland und Teufelsmühle > Windpark....



## fez (30. März 2004)

Es gibt durchaus interessante Parallelen zwischen den beiden so unterschiedlichen Bergen - auf beiden soll nämlich ein Windpark entstehen. Gott sei Dank ist eine breite Protestbewegung dagegen im Gange. Selbst unser Landesvater Teufel (welcher an und für sich überhaupt nicht meine Kragenweite ist...) hat etwas dagegen - und liess nun die Staatsforstwege für die Betreiber/Bauträger des Windparkes sperren. ))

Der zweite Teil: BNN vom 22.03.2004

*Teufelsmühle: Aus für Windräder ?*

Gernsbach/Loffenau   Den Bauherren der geplanten Windkraftanlage auf der Teufelsmühle, ABO Wind AG und prowind, bläst nun von höchster Landesebene der Wind ins Gesicht. Ministerpräsident Erwin Teufel persönlich soll sich in das derzeit beim Landratsamt Rastatt anhängige immisionsschutzrechtliche Genehmigungsverfahren eingeschaltet haben. 

Wie die ABO Wind AG mitteilte, soll auf Teufels Initiative hin eine Weisung an das Landratsamt und die Forstdirektion Freiburg ergangen sein, wonach den Betreibern von Windanlagen die Nutzung von Staatsforstwegen zu untersagen sei. Damit, so ein Firmensprecher, drohe dem Projekt Teufelsmühle das Aus.

Der erste Teil: BNN vom 21.02.03

*Kleine Lösung bleibt als Notfallschirm*

Loffenauer Gemeinderat stimmt einstimmig den Windkraftanlagen auf der Teufelsmühle zu. _(die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle...) _ 

Gernsbach/Loffenau   Einstimmig hat der Loffenauer Gemeinderat gestern Abend seine Zustimmung zum geplanten Bau und Betrieb von fünf Windkraftanlagen - zwei auf Gemarkung Loffenau, drei auf Gernsbacher Gebiet - auf der Teufelsmühle gegeben.

Wie mehrfach berichtet, haben die Firmen ABO wind und prowind beim Landratsamt Rastatt den Antrag auf Erteilung einer immisinsschutzrechtlichen Genehmigung gestellt. Das Verfahren befindet sich derzeit in der Offenlage, rund 30 Behörden, Gemeinden und weitere Beteiligte können Stellungnahmen abgeben. Das Ergebnis der Auslegung wird am Donnerstag, 04. März, um 14.30 Uhr im Sitzungssaal der Stadt Gernsbach erörtert.

Der Gemeinderatssitzung im voll besetzten Saal der Loffenauer Festhalle war eine Ortsbegehung auf der schneebedeckten Teufelsmühle vorausgegangen. Bürgermeister und Vertreter der beiden Gemeinden, der Betreiberfirma sowie des Forstamts besichtigten die geplanten Standorte, die mit blauen Holzpflöcken unweit des historischen Grenzpfades gekennzeichnet sind. Der Grenzpfad bleibt erhalten, betonte Steigerwald. *Zum Bau der fünf Anlagen werde 50 Meter parallel zu dem beliebten Wanderweg ein 3,50 Meter breiter Waldweg gebaut, über den die Baustelle beschickt werden soll.* _(Anmerkung Fez: da soll mich noch einmal ein Forstler dumm anmachen wenn er mich mit dem Bike auf dem Wanderweg trifft - von wegen Erosion und so...)_Die für die Anlagen benötigte Waldfläche sei mit rund einem Hektar sehr gering. Der im Mai unterzeichnete Vertrag mit den Betreiberfirmen bringe nicht nur gutes Geld in Höhe von 30.000 Euro Pachteinnahmen im Jahr, sondern endlich auch einen Stromanschluss für das Jugendheim und das Restaurant auf der Teufelsmühle, erinnerte Steigerwald.

Die optische Beinträchtigung durch die *rund 138 Meter * _(!!!)_ hohen Windräder schwinde mit mehreren Kilometern Abstand, so Steigerwald, der sich erneut gegen den vom Regionalverband vorgeschlagenen Standort Hohe Wanne aussprach. In der Gemeinderatssitzung verlas Steigerwald die Stellungnahme des Regionalverbands, der dem Projekt am vorgesehenen Standort ablehnend gegenüber steht. Unter anderem wird der geringe Abstand von 350 Metern zur Gaststätte Teufelsmühle kritisiert. Der geplante Standort liege darüber hinaus in einem großen unzerschnittenen Raum mit hoher Eignung für die landschaftsgebundene, stille Erholung, heißt es.

Der Regionalverband spiegelt unsere Auffassung wieder, meldete sich Gerd Klenk, Vorsitzender der Bürgerinitiative Erhaltung des Landschaftsbildes rund um die Teufelsmühle in der Sitzung zu Wort: Wir werden alles daransetzen, dieses Projekt zu verhindern. Gegner der Anlage sehen unter anderem Gefahr durch Waldbrände, Grundwasserverschmutzung oder eine eventuelle Pleite der Betreiberfirmen. Die Risiken sind über die Verträge abgesichert, informierte der Bürgermeister. Werde über 6 Monate die Pacht nicht bezahlt, könne die Gemeinde den Rückbau verlangen, erläuterte Steigerwald, der sich auf ausgedehnte Diskussionen mit den Bürgerinitiativen nicht einlassen wollte, zumal die Fraktionen selbst keinen Gesprächsbedarf mehr sahen: Die politischen Entscheidungen sind getroffen, ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass wir diese Gespräche früher geführt hätten.

Falls die fünf Windräder vom Landratsamt nicht genehmigt werden, werde man den Notfallschirm ziehen und die nicht genehmigungspflichtige kleine Lösung von zwei Windkraftanlagen mit lediglich 50 Meter Höhe in Betracht ziehen, kündigte Steigerwald an.


----------



## fez (30. März 2004)

sahs mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (30. März 2004)

ne klar, ich bin auch gegen windräder, lieber bauen wir doch in karlsruhe nen neuen a-meiler. sieht nicht so ******* aus....   

sag mal liebe windkraftgegner, wie wärs mal mit aufwachen?! 

ich sag ja nicht, dass windkraft das ein und alles ist, aber es muss dabei sein, und wenn unser guter herr teufel mit was weis ich für aktien bei den alten energieversorgern mit drin hängt ist doch klar, dass er so einen meiner meinung nach schwachsinnigen erlass rausgibt der rechtlich gesehen absolut keine hände und füße hat... 

egal. jedenfalls versteh ich euch die was gegen windkraft und allg. regenerative energien hat einfach nicht verstehen.

sonnigen, windigen warmen gruß gero


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2004)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Windrad und Strommasten? Sind doch beides Spargel. nur bei der einen Spargelsorte sagt keiner ein Wort dagegen, aber schöner sind sie auch nicht!!!!!!!!  
siehe der Strommastendownhill beim Wattkopf


----------



## Gero (30. März 2004)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Windrad und Strommasten? Sind doch beides Spargel. nur bei der einen Spargelsorte sagt keiner ein Wort dagegen, aber schöner sind sie auch nicht!!!!!!!!
> siehe der Strommastendownhill beim Wattkopf



allerdings, genauso dürfen handymasten auf den wegen transportiert werden. das damit dann die umwelt verstrahlt wird und dadurch evtl auch vögel oder gar menschen gefärdet würden, abgesehen davon, dass diese genauso spargeln sind, redet niemend....


----------



## tobi (30. März 2004)

Also ich stör mich auch nicht an den Windrädern. Ich empfinde sie nicht als störend - irgendwie gehören sie schon zum Landschaftsbild. Das ist allerdings Ansichtssache.
Auf jeden Fall sind besser als irgendwelche AKW Betonklötze die zudem noch eine RiesenGefahr sind.


----------



## nils (30. März 2004)

Vorneweg zwei Sachen:
-Ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen Windräder.
-Windräder sind nicht das alleinige Mittel, sie müssen schon an wirklich sehr geeigneten Stellen stehen, um tatsächlich wirklich sinnvoll zu sein und ob sich die im Schwarzwald befinden ist fraglich.

Was mich bei der ganzen Windraddiskussion immer am meisten stört, ist das Geheule um die Natur. Die achso schlimme Verspargelung der Landschaft, mein Gott wie schlimm... Es wird ja nicht auf jedem Hügel Windräder geben.
Das Wegerechtsverbot vom Teufel finde ich absolut lächerlich. Wenn man nichts gegen die Sache ansich machen kann, macht man halt was am Umfeld um sein Kopf durchzusetzten. Nicht sehr professionell. Ich hab den Teufel schon immer für eine Witzfigur gehalten, die nicht von mir gewählt wurde.

Also stellen wir uns mal janz dumm (aus welchem alten Film war das nochmal?): Was machen die Windräder denn?
-Die Schäden durch den Bau (ausgefahrene Wege, verblasener Sprit etc.) sind recht schnell ausgeglichen und dann stehen sie einfach nur da.
-Die Vögel schnallen schnell, daß sie besser drum herum fliegen.
-Sie machen keinerlei Abgase.
-Von ihnen geht keine Gefahr aus (außer sie kippen um, aber das ist 1. recht unwahrscheinlich und 2. falls doch mit einem überschaubaren Gefahrenpotential).
-Sie machen Strom.

Das Problem der Windräder:
- Konstante Stromabgabe. Das kann (fast) kein Windrad, zumindest nicht hier im Schwarzwald. Und das ist für den alltäglichen Stromverbrauch nicht der Hit, denn es muß für die Zeiten, an denen nicht genug Wind weht, sichergestellt sein, daß noch genug Strom geliefert werden kann und das wird meist wieder mit konvetionellen Kraftwerken gemacht. Der lobenswerte grüne Gedanken bleibt da auf der Strecke. Wasserkraft ist hier berechenbarer, aber die Vorraussetzungen müssen halt auch hier passen.

Was mich wundert:
Um die zwei Windräder an der Holzschlägermatte wurde ein riesen Tamtam gemacht, es kam sogar mal was in der Tagesschau. Immer, wenn es um diese Thema geht schnellen die Emotionen hoch, gehen die Leute auf die Barikaden.
Wenn man auf dem Schuinsland bei klarem Himmel einen schönen Sonnenuntergang anschaut sieht man die Windräder wie sich sich drehen (oder stehen), man sieht aber auch die Atomanlage Fessenheim. Über die wird nur sehr wenig gesprochen, obwohl dieser veraltete Reaktor mit Störfällen und Rissen im Reaktorbehälter nicht gerade geizt. Wenn da ein anständiger Gau passiert gute Nacht für die Region um Freiburg. Das entsprechende z.B. in Phillipsburg würde gute Nacht Frankfurt bedeuten. Extrem unwahrscheinlich, aber das zwei Flieger in zwei Gewisse Häuser fliegen hat sich auch niemand vorstellen können.

Was ich sagen will:
Das Problem ist nicht die Windkraft sondern die Stromversorgung und unser Umgang mit demselben. Wenn wir also Windräder sehen, werden wir stärker daran erinnert, daß der Strom nicht einfach aus der Steckdose kommt.
Atomkraft will auch keiner, weil das Risiko einfach zu groß ist und das Thema Endlagerung immernoch nicht geklärt ist. Und von wegen billigem Atomstrom (wie sieht es mit der selbsterhitzenden strahlenden Suppe in der Forschungsanlage Karlsruhe aus, die nicht nur ständig gekühlt, sondern auf noch gerührt werden muß weil sie hochgeht, wenn sich die Partikel absetzten und sie wärmer als 23°C wird? Das Zeug muß in Glas eingegossen werden un dazu muss nebenan eine Anlage gebaut werden, da man das Zeug nicht transportieren kann. Wenn es dann im Glas ist, geht es nicht mehr von selbst hoch, es strahlt nur noch)... Wird die Endlagerprblematik und die ganze Grundlagenforschung die mit dem Thema dazugehört dazugerechnet ist der Strom alles mögliche, nur nicht billig. Aber die Strahlung sieht und riecht man ja nicht.
Bleiben noch die Kohlekraftwerke, die hauen gut Abgese aus dem Schornstein. Gut, mittlwerweile sehr gut gefiltert, aber es kommt immernoch was raus und das nicht zu knapp. Mmmh, will man also auch nicht.
Wasserkraft. Ja super, _die_ Lösung. Nur das es halt nicht reicht und auch ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Natur ist.

_Die Lösung_ für das Problem ist noch nicht in Sicht. Bis dahin muss ein möglichst sinnvoller Mix aus allen Möglichkeiten zur Stromerzeugung gefunden werden, der möglichst wenig mit unkalkulierbaren Langzeitfolgen zu tun hat. Und bei dem Thema sind die Windräder ungeschlagen. Wenn man was besseres hat, baut man sie einfach ab und gut. Bis man was besseres hat, sind sie ein kleiner und trotzdem unverzichtbarer Teil des Energiemixes (Wenn auch ein Windpark in der Nordsee mehr Sinn macht, als die paar Räder im Schwarzwald).

Gruß


----------



## fez (30. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls versteh ich euch die was gegen windkraft und allg. regenerative energien hat einfach nicht verstehen.



Hää ? Gero, was soll denn das jetzt ?

Wie kommst Du zur Annahme dass ich - einzig aus dem Grund weil ich gegen  *5 x 138 m hohe* Windräder auf der Teufelsmühle bin - gegen regenerative Energien wäre ?


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hää ? Gero, was soll denn das jetzt ?
> 
> Wie kommst Du zur Annahme dass ich - einzig aus dem Grund weil ich gegen  *5 x 138 m hohe* Windräder auf der Teufelsmühle bin - gegen regenerative Energien wäre ?



deine ersten sätze lassen eben diesen eindruck entstehen. und da die windkraft einfach zu dem regenerativen mix dazugehören, (und das auch in unserer gegend) ist bei mir eben dieser eindruck entstanden. sorry wenn ich mich geirrt habe... was meiner meinung nach noch ein großes potential ist sind erdwärmekraftwerke, ich hoffe das die bald auf einem sereienreifen stand sind......


----------



## Schlammpaddler (31. März 2004)

Interessantes Thema - auch wenn es nicht gerade in ein Bikeforum passt. Oder doch? Egal! 
Meine Meinung:
Lieber ein paar Windräder im Nordschwarzwald als irgendwelche AKWs länger zu betreiben als unbedingt notwendig.
Bei der ganzen Thematik wird IMHO viel zu sehr nach dem Sankt Florians-Prinzip gehandelt. Windkraft ja - aber nicht vor meiner Haustüre! Am besten in der Sahara oder in der Nordsee und den Strom dann per Mikrowellenstrahl nach Süddeutschland verschicken, weil Strommasten will ja auch keiner.
[provokationsmodus] Ich finde Windkraftanlagen haben etwas fastsinnierendes (wenn sie nicht gerade regungslos in der Landschaft stehen) [\provokationsmodus]
Im Gegensatz dazu läufts mir immer kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich die Wolke des Kühlturms in Nekarwestheim sehe. Diese ist bei mir nämlich fast jeden Tag am Horizont zu sehen.

Grüssle
Martin


----------



## Cook (31. März 2004)

Windräder in Erholungsgebieten sind ein ganz heikles Thema.
Schlammpaddler hat absolut recht mit seiner "Provokation":Ja, aber nur nicht vor meiner Haustür. Aber es gibt natürlich die andere Sichtweise:
Auf der Alexanderschanze auf 970m steht nun seit längerem so ein Ding rum. Bei meinen "Hausrunden" sehe ich es von fast allen schönen Punkten aus. Und dadurch ist die Ruhe und Idylle irgendwie weg aus dieser Landschaft! Bisher war die Ruhe und "Einsamkeit" dieser Landschaft dominierend, jetzt sieht man ständige Bewegung durch die Rotorblätter. Es gibt dadurch keine "Fluchtpunkte" mehr. (Kennt jemand die Novelle "Lenz" von Georg Büchner?)
In anderen Ecken bei uns sieht man auch Windräder, da ist aber die Landschaft mehr verbaut und dadurch passt das drehende Ding auch irgendwie besser dazu, denn es verkörpert irgendwie die moderne, sich ständig in Bewegung befindliche Welt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (31. März 2004)

ich verweise auf den aktuellen spiegel

da stehen einige sehr interesante fakten zu windenergie drin ... 

ich persönlich bin dagegen das man markante landmarks oder touristische erholungsgebiete mit windanlagen verschandelt ...

wegen mir können die die komplette nordsee mit offshore anlagen zuknallen aber zum geier KEINE schwarzwaldberge ... sonst fahr ich da hoch und rupfs runter 

für mich ist das im prinzip nichts anderes als subventionierte landschaftszertörung ...


----------



## fez (31. März 2004)

ich bin nicht im geringsten gegen regenerative Energien - ganz im Gegenteil.

Photovoltaik, Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung,Wasserkraft und eben auch Windkraft sind mit Sicherheit die Technik der Zukunft. Nur muss (wie überall..) das Ganze eben auch mit Sinn und Verstand eingesetzt werden.

Das Murgtal ist ein recht enges, steiles Tal. Die Talformen im Nord- und Südschwarzwald sind absolut gegensätzlich - Diese Weite wie man sie im Südschwarzwald findet, findest Du  so im Nordschwarzwald nicht. Und dort auf einen absoluten Aussichtsposten, bestens sichtbar von überall her in der Enge 5 dieser Riesendinger zu stellen ? Das kann es nicht sein...

Was sich im Nordschwarzwald anbietet: Klein-Wasserkraftwerke, Modernisierung bestehender Wasserkraftwerke, denn kaum 7 km Luftline von der Teufelmühle entfernt steht eines der ältesten Hebe-Wasserkaftwerke Deutschland, die Schwarzenbach-Talsperre. Photovoltaik auf den Hochflächen. Vielleicht auch Windkraft auf den Hochflächen.

Die "Stromrebellen" aus Schönau im Südschwarzwald machen es doch bestens vor wie der konventionellen Energiewirtschaft Paroli geboten werden kann (die ENBW bezieht 37 % seiner Energie aus Atomkraft..) - und das soviel ich weiss zum grössten Teil mit Wasserkraft.

Der Standort für einen Windpark auf der Teufelsmühle ist einfach der falsche: Eine einzigartige historische Kulturlandschaft, noch dazu Naturschutzgebiet würde so entwertet - um das Stadtsäckel der darunter liegenden Ortschaft Loffenau und den Abschreibungsfond einiger Investoren aufzufüllen.

Und rede mir niemand von St. Florians-Prinzip : in bzw. bei Karlsruhe gibts wirklich genügend Kraftwerke: Thermoselect (wird übrigens geschlossen da unrentabel), Kernkraftwerk in Phillipsburg, Windkraftwerk im  Rheinhafen (die stören mich nicht im geringsten...).

Gruss Frank


----------



## mugg (31. März 2004)

[

ich persönlich bin dagegen das man markante landmarks oder touristische erholungsgebiete mit windanlagen verschandelt ...

wegen mir können die die komplette nordsee mit offshore anlagen zuknallen aber zum geier KEINE schwarzwaldberge ... sonst fahr ich da hoch und rupfs runter 

für mich ist das im prinzip nichts anderes als subventionierte landschaftszertörung ...[/QUOTE]

Ich frage mich ob die nordsee keine naturlandschaft ist und kein erholungsgebiet für fiele menschen??? Warum sollen die was ertragen was man nicht im schwarzwald haben will??

Mann soll die dinger wirklich nur aufstellen wo sie auch etwas bringen(genug wind) aber sonst sollte man sich nicht zu sehr dagegen stellen. Wir brauchen halt strom, davonist auch jeder betroffen....ob im schwarzwald oder an der nordsee.

sporty


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich bin dagegen das man markante landmarks oder touristische erholungsgebiete mit windanlagen verschandelt ...
> 
> wegen mir können die die komplette nordsee mit offshore anlagen zuknallen aber zum geier KEINE schwarzwaldberge ... sonst fahr ich da hoch und rupfs runter
> 
> für mich ist das im prinzip nichts anderes als subventionierte landschaftszertörung ...



ne is in ordnung, dann bauen wir die ganze nordsee zu, und bauen dazu halt noch neue 200kv hochspannungsleitungen hier runter. die masten sehen auch nicht besser aus. und um die verluste auszugleichen die durch den transport entstehen musst gran nochmal nen paar windparks extra bauen. das nenn ich wirtschaftliches denken...


----------



## bluesky (31. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> ne is in ordnung, dann bauen wir die ganze nordsee zu, und bauen dazu halt noch neue 200kv hochspannungsleitungen hier runter. die masten sehen auch nicht besser aus. und um die verluste auszugleichen die durch den transport entstehen musst gran nochmal nen paar windparks extra bauen. das nenn ich wirtschaftliches denken...



klar ist etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt ... 

aber mir kann keiner erzählen das er im schwarzwald windanlagen bauen würde wenns keine subventionen gäbe ... 

ich denke regenerative energien lassen sich eben nur dort kostengünstig erzeugen wo eben jene witterungsverhältnisse vorherschen die dazu benötigt werden ... 

an der nordsee wäre das der wind ... im breisgau und in der rheinebene zumindest im sommer jede menge sonne und hohe temperaturen ...

außerdem ist mir auch kein fall bekannt wo vermehrter einsatz von windkraftanlagen zur abschaltung eines akws oder braunkohlekraftwerks geführt hätte ... im gegenteil z.b. die ENBW importiert dann strom in grossen massen aus frankreich ... dort stehen ja meines wissens auch 56 akws die jede mege überschuss produzieren ...

meine idealvorstellung wäre es dass solarkraftanlagen günstiger und vor allem effizienter werden damit sie auf jedem dach zu finden sind ... durch die chemische reaktion mit dem silizium wären auch keine großen und lauten generatoren nötig ... da der strom direkt entsteht 

jedes gebäude wäre dann zugleich verbraucher und erzeuger in einem hochredundanten system .. und für spitzenzeiten oder wintermonate könnten dann wasser und windkraft anlagen in MAßEN herhalten ...

aber wie gesagt ich bin gegen 100 m hohe rotoren die viel kosten und zumindest in süddeutschland wenig bringen ... sch.ei.ss.e aussehen und auch noch krach machen


----------



## Sherman (31. März 2004)

Windkraft suckt, ich wäre auch wie Gero für einen netten Reaktor direkt bei Karlsruhe.

ALso es hackt euch schon oder 

Windkraft is was feines und verschandlung der Umwelt, naja also mal nicht übertreiben, das Ding dampft ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

hast schon recht, aber um den entsprechenden windanteil auch hier dabei zu haben sind eben einige der anlagen nötig. das ist nun mal so. ich fänd es auch besser wenn solarenergie finanziell noch interessanter und vor allem effizienter wäre als heutzutage. (sonnenenergie lässt sich mit normelen siliziumzellen nur zu max 12-13% in strom umwandeln) die allerbeste energieautarke lösung ist meiner meinung nach allerdings ein umstieg auf wasserstofftechnologien. sämtliche fossilen energieträger sind irgendwann weg und mit einem entsrpechenden kollektor auf dem dach lässt sich mit sonnenenergie wasserstoff herstellen mit dem man dann strom erzeugen kann, auto fahren kann, heizen kann usw... das prinzip gibt es schon lange, nur haben eben einige wirtschaftsbosse da bin ich mir sicher der ganzen weiterentwicklung und vermarktung einfach einen rigel vorgeschoben da sie noch möglichst lange mit ihrem geschäftszweig geld verdienen können... 

naja, bin echt mal gespannt wie die energieversorgung ausschaut wenn unsereins mal alt ist... ich finds ein wahnsinnig spannendes thema.


----------



## liebesspieler (31. März 2004)

sowas von einer behämmerten aussage "pflastern wir doch die ganze nordsee zu" - man man. schonmal von einer der nordseeinseln in richtung festland deutschland, respektive dänemark geschaut? da steht die komplette küste voll mit windrädern, so weit das auge blickt. ich habe nichts gegen den anblick von windrädern, aber DAS ist einfach nur eine sauerei.
man muss auch opfer bringen, ich sehe nicht ein, wieso die leute in norddeutschland windkrafträder um ihr haus gebaut bekommen und man ihnen den blick auf die see versperrt, aber wir herren im süden stellen die ansprüche uns doch bitte keine in unseren ach so tollen schwarzwald zu setzen. irgendwie frech, nicht?


----------



## bluesky (31. März 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> die allerbeste energieautarke lösung ist meiner meinung nach allerdings ein umstieg auf wasserstofftechnologien.



na dann haben wir was gemeinsam  

fände ich mit abstand die beste und vor allem sauberste lösung ... und was mir dabei am besten gefällt ist das unsere wirtschaft endlich aus der abhängigkeit des ölpreises rauskommt ...

ich hoffe das die deutschen so clever sind um diese entwicklung massiv zu forcieren ... mit einer durchdachten technologier ließe sich in zukunft damit auch jede menge geld verdienen


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> na dann haben wir was gemeinsam
> 
> fände ich mit abstand die beste und vor allem sauberste lösung ... und was mir dabei am besten gefällt ist das unsere wirtschaft endlich aus der abhängigkeit des ölpreises rauskommt ...
> 
> ich hoffe das die deutschen so clever sind um diese entwicklung massiv zu forcieren ... mit einer durchdachten technologier ließe sich in zukunft damit auch jede menge geld verdienen



allerdings. nur genau das ist das problem warum diese technologien nicht oder noch nicht zum zuge kommen. - der ölpreis und gewisse wirtschaftsriesen die den hals einfach nicht voll bekommen.... würde einer dieser riesen diese technologien puschen, was wäre dann plötzlich los, aber es wird kommen leider erst später, aber es wird. wenn schon merzedes bmw etc. an wasserstoff betriebenen fahrzeugen experimentieren kann der andere durchbruch ja nicht mehr so weit sein...


----------



## fez (31. März 2004)

Mir geht es nicht darum das Für- und Wieder zum Thema Windkraft im Generellen zu diskutieren - sondern einzig darum:


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Der Standort für einen Windpark auf der Teufelsmühle ist einfach der falsche



Und dem können wohl alle die schon einmal auf der Teufelsmühle waren zustimmen.


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es nicht darum das Für- und Wieder zum Thema Windkraft im Generellen zu diskutieren - sondern einzig darum:
> 
> 
> Und dem können wohl alle die schon einmal auf der Teufelsmühle waren zustimmen.



ich war da noch nie, kann mich also zu dem punkt nicht äussern, aber windparkstandorte werden in der regel schon durchgeplant, und die investoren würden bestimmt keinen standort nehmen wo wenig energie produziert wird. sonst rechnet sich ihre investition ja nicht.  aber ich will mich jetzt zu nichts äussern womit ich mich direkt noch nicht mit beschäftigt habe... wie gesagt, ich kenn den standort nicht...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (31. März 2004)

So schlecht sähe das doch gar nicht aus, oder?

Und: wen es interessiert: http://www.wind-energie.de/


----------



## fez (31. März 2004)

als Benutzerbild....

(oder lieber wieder das alte ?)


----------



## weissbierbiker (31. März 2004)

> Und dem können wohl alle die schon einmal auf der Teufelsmühle waren zustimmen.



das ist richtig!! und ich finde das man wenn man schon dabei ist gegen die windräder zu sein aus landschaftlichen und idylischen gesichtspunkten, sollte man auch gleich diese alubreitreifenzweiräder da oben verbieten ,wenn ich meine ruhigen spaziergänge mache passen die mir einfach nicht in mein altmodisches wanderer-bild(-herz)! für die die rasen wollen gibts doch Autobahnen! verdammter neumodischer kram! und wenn die das machen dann doch wenigstens in den alpen, da gibts doch viel mehr berge! (...an der nordsee mehr wind..)Also ihr naturfreundlichen mtbler, viel spass beim biken aber nicht hier, gruss wbb


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. März 2004)

ahhh, da will sich einer freunde machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. März 2004)

*Alubreitreifen*zweiräder gehören generell verboten !


----------



## Cook (31. März 2004)

"Diskussionen im Web bringen nix" KLAR?


----------



## blackforest (31. März 2004)

Also die Windräder auf dem Rosskopf bzw. Schauinsland haben dieses Jahr sogar erheblich mehr Strom produziert als erwartet. Auf Schwarzwaldgipfeln windet es nämlich extrem viel. Wer sich mal en bisle mit Windstatistiken auseinandersetzt wird merken dass Windräder auf Schwarzwaldgipfeln ne gute Idee ist. An der Küste windet es auch nicht wirklich viel mehr als z.B. auf dem Schauinsland. Außerdem denke ich dass man durchaus überprüft hat ob es Sinn macht da en Windrad hinzustellen. Haben die Gegner hier in Freiburg auch immer behauptet, dass es sich nie rentieren würde. Jetzt ist das Ergebnis sogar besser als das angeblich schöngerechnete von vor einem Jahr.

Ich hätte noch ein Szenario dass bitte mal alle Windkraftgegner durchspielen sollten: Hier in Freiburg gibt es den Schönberg. Wie der Name schon sagt schön zum Downhillfahren  . "Leider" aber auch geologisch sehr interessant. Der Berg weißt eine Opalinuston-Schicht auf. Das bedeutet der Berg würde sich perfekt für ein Atomendlager eignen. Das haben übrigens auch schon andere rausgefunden und so war es vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit ernstaft eine Überlegung da das neue deutsche Endlager reinzubauen. Jetzt überlegt nochmal was euch lieber ist.  Atomkraft ist toll, wenn das AKW weit weg steht und der Atommüll zu den Franzosen geschickt wird. Aber so direkt vor der Haustür??? Lieber noch en paar Windräder mehr.

Irgendwo vorne hat jemand was geschrieben von wegen Windräder würden Krach machen. So en Blödsinn hab ich selten gehört. Jeder der schonmal auf em Rosskopf war weiß dass die Dinger maximal Windgeräusche von sich geben.

( Die Geschicht mit dem Atomendlager hab ich von einem Geologieprof erfahren mit dem ich mal auf Exkursion war. Er wurde damals von dem Ausschuß befragt ob es möglich sei hier sowas zu bauen.)


----------



## Gero (31. März 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo vorne hat jemand was geschrieben von wegen Windräder würden Krach machen. So en Blödsinn hab ich selten gehört. Jeder der schonmal auf em Rosskopf war weiß dass die Dinger maximal Windgeräusche von sich geben.



allerdings. bei einem anderen windrad (weis nicht mehr wo das war) wollten windkraftgegner auch eine lärm analyse machen lassen. das problem war nur dass die etwa 200 meter entfernte normale landstraße für die messungen zu laut war und deshalb für diesen zeitraum gesperrt werden musste... 

also wenns denen um krach geht müssen die echt woanderst ansetzten als bei windrädern....


----------



## nils (1. April 2004)

Ok, passt zwar nicht sooo 100% zum eigentlichen Thema, aber trotzdem mal ein paar interessante Tschernobyl-Links.
Nach dem Anschauen dieser Bilder kann sich ja jeder nochmal ganz für sich seine eigenen Gedanken machen, wenn wieder einmal über die Verschandelung der Landschaft durch Windräder diskutiert wird.

Reisebericht mit teilweise heftigen Bildern

ein paar andere Bilder

und noch was

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## weissbierbiker (1. April 2004)

das einzig allein negative an den windrädern auf dem rosskopf ist das der von freiburg aus viel kleiner wirkt als vorher!! aber damit kann man leben( von oben siehts ja gleich hoc´h aus wie früher)--gerade eine "ökohauptstadt" wie freiburg sollte stolz sein auf ihre windräder!!   --dem teufel haben sie doch ins schwarze gehirn gesch.....!!   

gruss "grün"bierbiker


----------



## fez (1. April 2004)

jetzt mal genug offene Scheunentore eingerissen


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. April 2004)

hier die neuesten neuigkeiten:

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,293954,00.html

gruß jörg


----------



## Triple F (4. April 2004)

Sowie ich das mitbekommen habe, ist am 24.4. eine Sternfahrt (mit dem MTB) nach Fessenheim..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gero (5. April 2004)

hätte da noch nen sehr interessanten artikel...   

gugst du hier!!


----------



## Waldgeist (7. April 2004)

Wofür sind die Windmühlen da?











Das sind Ventilatoren für die Kühe, wenn sie schwitzen.


----------



## Gero (11. April 2004)

hab noch mal nen interessanten artikel gefunden, - mit den nachwirkungen des spiegel artikels und etwas zu der vorgeschichte...

hier isser...


----------

